# From Saltfisher1



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>"Chris Couture told me to stop posting them and hes part of the administration."</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Should be easy to fix, Chris?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Isn't there a recipe section? Why would it not be ok to post a recipe?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I thought another member already admitted to getting on his ass and thats why he stopped posting?



but if chris did say something to him then so be it...after all chris is the one that pays the bills and keeps the forum running


----------

